# Western plow dolly wheels OR "Plow Dolly"?



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

The Western ones are wheels that bolt on to the same bracket as the shoes. They can be rotated up or down as needed. Does anybody use these? How much are they? I was thinking about a "Plow Dolly" but maybe this would work out better?

Thanks for any thoughts,

Joel B.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Plow Wheels*

Joel I have sold a few sets of the Western dolly wheels, there seem to work okay if you don't mind having to balance the plow in a forward position when moving the plow around. With a dolly you can just put the plow on and move it just about anywhere. What I have found that works really well on smooth surfaces is the atv/motorcycle jacks that are on wheels. With it you can jack the blade up for storage or service, the drawback is that you have to kind of skid the whole thing back to align it up with your truck due to only having casters on one side. Sam's Club has them for under $80 dollars. Worth checking out if you think it would fit your needs. John


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

You could try plow dolly see link on main plowsite page OR

you can take a look at this

http://www.quickmountplowcart.com/


----------



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

Garagekeeper:

How much are the Western dolly wheels?

Thanks,

Joel B.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Western Dolly Wheels*

 Joel the OE Western plow dolly wheels are $165.73 for the set. I think that they are a little pricey for what you get. I think that some of the other wheel set ups that have been shown on this site work much better. I also move plows that are in for service around on a regular floor jack, and you can roll the plow just about any where on a smooth surface once you have it balanced on the jack. 
John


----------

